# CA Garment Certificate



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Like alot sublimators, I do a little of this and and a little of that. I have dabbled in shirts, especially burnouts where I dye them multi colors and sublimate them. I buy certain shirts from Avid ink and recently they contacted me wanting my CA Garment Certificate. I didn't know what it was! After looking into it, I found out I am supposed to have one, and it costs a minimum of $250!!. Plus $25 app. fee. I don't do enough shirts to justify this, I might as well eliminate it from my catalogue although I don't want to. How many others have encountered this requirement? 
I am bummed. I do these shirts as a creative outlet for myself. I sell them at my infrequent street fairs. Bummer.
Gwen Pellecchia
Sublime Imprints


----------



## TORACHI (Mar 25, 2008)

Unless you are manufacturing the shirts I believe you do not need a Ca. Garment certificate. from your post it sounds like you are buying your shirts pre-made.


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, I wish. I called the hotline and the guy basically said if I am altering the shirts in any way, that I needed the certificate. I described exactly what I did, dyeing and/or imprinting shirts in a very limited supply. I even explained that I have no employees. It didn't seem to matter.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I dont believe what are talking about is called a garment certificate, its called a resale certificate, or resale number, or a tax id. You do need this if you are buying wholesale garments for resale, its required by the state to make sure you pay taxes on the sales of those garments when you sell them. That is what you use to pay your taxes with, that number. So yes it is required when buying wholesale and doing business.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

How to obtain a garment registration certificate
Looks like another way to get more of your money.
I think you need to relocate.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

That link clearly states that it is for garment manufacturers, so I still stand by my above post. I do not think this applies to garment decoration but only manufacturers.


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a resale permit. It's the first thing I did. No, this was requested by one of my vendors, who sells blanks. I looked into it. It's completely different. A California thing. I can live without this particular vendor if they choose to exclude me because of this but I wonder how long before all vendors require it.
Like I said in my original post, I spoke with a rep on the garment certificate "hotline" and he said if I alter the garment in anyway for resale it is required.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmmm are you altering the garment itself? or just decorating it? I guess that would make a difference. I live in california, and have never been asked for this garment certificate.


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

Watch out. Printers in the valley (Stockton, Modesto, etc) are being told by state officials that by printing on the garment, they are changing the garment. Therefore, they are manufacturers and need to pay a $1000.00 fee to be licensed as such. Plus, you need to take a 55 question test, and you must pass or you are shut down until you do. Heard it from my San Mar rep. Some places are being told not to by from San Mar because they ship from out of state, and therefore, dont have a CA manufacturers license. Its all just a way for CA to get money from us...


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

I read somewhere that they bumped back the deadline for requiring this certificate to something like June because of all the confusion. To me it's just a fraction of my business, (sublimation) . I'm in CA and I know CA companies seem to request it. I will just buy out of state until push comes to shove.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey. There's another thread up here about the Garment Manufacturing License. Yeah, it seems like you would not need it, but the painful truth is that you MUST have one. The state is targeting our industry right now. We got "swept" in December along with 10 other local printers. We were fine because we were in the process of getting the license (which we now have) when they were here and we had all of the paperwork and other documentation needed, but other shops were fined heavily (in excess of $10,000) and technically they can actually confiscate every garment you have and lock your doors until you get the license. I highly suggest you look into it no matter what size your business is.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Dan K said:


> Hey. There's another thread up here about the Garment Manufacturing License. Yeah, it seems like you would not need it, but the painful truth is that you MUST have one. The state is targeting our industry right now. We got "swept" in December along with 10 other local printers. We were fine because we were in the process of getting the license (which we now have) when they were here and we had all of the paperwork and other documentation needed, but other shops were fined heavily (in excess of $10,000) and technically they can actually confiscate every garment you have and lock your doors until you get the license. I highly suggest you look into it no matter what size your business is.


Dan's right. If you're a printer in CA, you should get on this quick. Here's the other thread about it with more recent info: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t77157.html


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Dan's right. If you're a printer in CA, you should get on this quick. Here's the other thread about it with more recent info: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t77157.html


That's the one. I should have posted that in my previous reply. Sorry! It's true though, check into it for sure, one employee, no employees, whether you think you are a manufacturer or not, most likely under the terminology you are...


----------



## ShabamShirts (Jun 9, 2008)

Just to add what the lady on the phone told me, if you are selling your shirts to individuals and do not have employees you do not need the license. Take it as a grain of salt, but that's what I was told.


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

What lady on what phone? I wanna call HER.


----------



## ShabamShirts (Jun 9, 2008)

sublimeimprints said:


> What lady on what phone? I wanna call HER.


 the lady on the hotline hehe


----------

